# Idea of Bday present?!?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If you have to buy a Birthday Gift for a girl that is in her 20s, what would you buy????

Need ideas and suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> If you have to buy a Birthday Gift for a girl that is in her 20s, what would you buy????
> 
> Need ideas and suggestions, thank you!


Is she just a "relative" or "friend" or "girlfriend".
In that order.....$50 giftcard...$50 giftcard-...$150+ for Dinner,Movie and Giftcard.

Hope that helps,
...Ralph


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Girlfriend, Lingerie, you both win and some other guy will enjoy it too. 

Hopefully after you break up


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sephora gift card. No female on the planet could go there and not want something


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on the girl, I think! What are her interests?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Girlfriend, Lingerie, you both win and some other guy will enjoy it too.
> 
> Hopefully after you break up


Gah don't do the lingerie thing unless you know the girl REAL good on all her current exact sizing. I've heard a few stories of girls gritting the uncomfort just to try it on to so they appreciate it but not something they can use when it's uncomfty or undersize and such.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a 20 something year old girl and I think lingerie is a boring gift!

Then again, my idea of a sweet gift is videogames and art supplies so... 

But yeah... like I said, think about her interests first.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Altumnut said:


> Is she just a "relative" or "friend" or "girlfriend".
> In that order.....$50 giftcard...$50 giftcard-...$150+ for Dinner,Movie and Giftcard.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> ...Ralph


The girl next door! 



TBemba said:


> Girlfriend, Lingerie, you both win and some other guy will enjoy it too.
> 
> It's our first meeting, a lingerie will just scare her off
> 
> Hopefully after you break up


It's our first meeting, a lingerie will scare her off! :O



carmenh said:


> Sephora gift card. No female on the planet could go there and not want something


I will look into that



bumbleboo said:


> Depends on the girl, I think! What are her interests?


a cute girl whose love childrens


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> a cute girl whose love childrens


But what else does she do? Like what are her hobbies and such...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> If you have to buy a Birthday Gift for a girl that is in her 20s, what would you buy????
> 
> Need ideas and suggestions, thank you!


Always a good safe bet. A bright honking flashlight is something that works and also useful if you get one in a small package. She'll always have a use for it and also can be used as a defense tool.

https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22

Cheaper then buying a Surefire and good quality for less then the big dog (Surefire) cost by like 70% less. The PD30+ is a good item but uses special batteries but 265lm will knock out your vision at night in strobe. Handy item to have. Just an idea.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> I'm a 20 something year old girl and I think lingerie is a boring gift!
> 
> Then again, my idea of a sweet gift is videogames and art supplies so...
> 
> But yeah... like I said, think about her interests first.


Would a SNES rock your world?    I've not connected that up in years.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Would a SNES rock your world?    I've not connected that up in years.


Bahahaha, well I've got an emulator on my computer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> But what else does she do? Like what are her hobbies and such...


I don't know!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I don't know!


Welllll... it's fairly hard to say then.

Good luck!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> But what else does she do? Like what are her hobbies and such...


Bigfishy,

Man you need to give more details. I mean you're not giving much for us to help you on.

What does she like for snacks? What does she like to do? Any sports?

Well don't know why Wild Water Kingdom came to mind and that was just out of the blue on that thought. Probably because of the damn heat this year.  Ont hat note you could invite her to my previous said place and pay her admission and enjoy there and see how it goes.

If she's a little adventurious (sp?) and for a thrill a paintball game is a bonding experience.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Bahahaha, well I've got an emulator on my computer.


SNES *sadface*


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> SNES *sadface*


I never owned one sadlyyyy... Went right from NES to N64.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ok ok!

Thanks for all your suggestions! Appreciated!





bumbleboo said:


> I never owned one sadlyyyy... Went right from NES to N64.


Maybe I should give you my Dreamcast!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If you don't know her you may want to stick to some safer gift items. I've always liked giving practical gifts then something just sitting on the desk as a paperweight.

So she's a girl next door neighbour? If so your folks know her parents? You know her parents? Take to her parents casually when you're outside and see what they say about her. How did you find out of her birthday anyways?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Maybe I should give you my Dreamcast!


Ahaha, it's okay! I've got enough systems right now.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> I never owned one sadlyyyy... Went right from NES to N64.


I heart you.  Never had a NES. SNES was RPG awesomeness when Squaresoft rocked that unit back in the day. I think I've got most of the RPG's by Squaresoft sans Mystic Quest. Never did have a second controller so if you got one I'll pull out the Secret of Mana and we could 2 player it. Rawr!

God I'm having flashbacks now...I gotta find the hook ups and find a tv to hook that up to. I never finished FF3 USA. Still at Kefka's front door.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I heart you.  Never had a NES. SNES was RPG awesomeness when Squaresoft rocked that unit back in the day. I think I've got most of the RPG's by Squaresoft sans Mystic Quest. Never did have a second controller so if you got one I'll pull out the Secret of Mana and we could 2 player it. Rawr!
> 
> God I'm having flashbacks now...I gotta find the hook ups and find a tv to hook that up to. I never finished FF3 USA. Still at Kefka's front door.


Yeah! There are a lot of sweet RPGs for SNES. It is a great system!!

Aaahhh...FF3/FF6 is awesome. I never finished it either. I think I'm right at the end too!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah! There are a lot of sweet RPGs for SNES. It is a great system!!
> 
> Aaahhh...FF3/FF6 is awesome. I never finished it either. I think I'm right at the end too!


Hmm... an idea just sprouted.. a retro gaming party? Wait... I don't think SNES could be called retro but could be wrong. That would rock. Craigslist a few TV's, powerbar them all up and have some random party somewhere. Reminds me of the guerilla drive-in's I've read about where someone had a projecter and they'd make a time and place and drive up to some random area (like a school) and just spin a DVD movie in there and anyone around and friends can enjoy that. Obviously it's a BYO-food/drink.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Hmm... an idea just sprouted.. a retro gaming party? Wait... I don't think SNES could be called retro but could be wrong. That would rock. Craigslist a few TV's, powerbar them all up and have some random party somewhere. Reminds me of the guerilla drive-in's I've read about where someone had a projecter and they'd make a time and place and drive up to some random area (like a school) and just spin a DVD movie in there and anyone around and friends can enjoy that. Obviously it's a BYO-food/drink.


Hah! That's cool. Sometimes people bring a TV and hook up an NES in this little sitting area at my college. It's cool. 

But the drive-in thing sounds a lot cooler!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bumbleboo said:


> Hah! That's cool. Sometimes people bring a TV and hook up an NES in this little sitting area at my college. It's cool.
> 
> But the drive-in thing sounds a lot cooler!


Well what they did was project the image on the side of the building. Very random and with the introduction of Twitter, Facebook, and all these new social media site things it is a good way to get a community out.

I'm going to see if I can find me a projector and try that out. There are always power outlets on the outside of buildings.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well what they did was project the image on the side of the building. Very random and with the introduction of Twitter, Facebook, and all these new social media site things it is a good way to get a community out.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find me a projector and try that out. There are always power outlets on the outside of buildings.


Sweet!  You should definitely document that.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bigfishy,

A fancy colorful bettafish!!   Then intro her to the world of fish  That is if she is not already into fish.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Bigfishy,
> 
> A fancy colorful bettafish!!   Then intro her to the world of fish  That is if she is not already into fish.


Great idea!!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> I never owned one sadlyyyy... Went right from NES to N64.


OMG, same thing here! wens from Gameboy to NES to N64!\

also FF1- the original for NES was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> OMG, same thing here! wens from Gameboy to NES to N64!


Ahaha, aww yes! I never had the first Gameboy but my friend had one and I'd play it!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Buy her 100 Rosy Red Minnows

or an apple.

I was never too good with gifts.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok id say get her 2 things... One a gift card to somewhere like sephora like someone already mentioned, or say The Body Shop . most girls like to shop and that way she can get something she really likes or needs...(plus u could offer to take her there when she wants to shop) 
Second i would say since a gift card is fun but just not much to look at id add something just sweet like a box of fresh Felix and Nortons cookies, or maybe or a really nice scented candle  
I always like things that smell yummy like lotions or candles or cookies, things that feel nice like a super plush bathrobe or blanket... 
If its a first date i wouldnt go with lingerie... Tho La Senza does have gift cards... You could get a la senza gift card and also buy her some of the la senza lotions/body mists they carry instore(plus they have gift baskets)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you just met her I wouldn't do lingerie, Maybe some tic tacs and a bottle of scope or lip gloss. She maybe be a bit offended and intrigued at the same time. She will at the very least know you want a kiss......


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

how long have you been going out?

if its the first time, i think dinner would suffice at a decent restaurant.

if you've known her for longer, then yes a gift is in order. get her a necklace/jewellery. if she likes pearls, get her some earrings, or a celestial PEARL danio.


perfume? how about a book???


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

give her one of your fish tanks  

I would say dinner (buy a cake and bring it to dinner), movie.

Remember one thing, if you make it really big right now in the future you have to top that everytime


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> give her one of your fish tanks
> 
> I would say dinner (buy a cake and bring it to dinner), movie.
> 
> *Remember one thing, if you make it really big right now in the future you have to top that everytime *


dinenr/movie is a great idea!

hahahahaha @ bolded comment. I would definitely heed this advice if I were you


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Always a good safe bet. A bright honking flashlight is something that works and also useful if you get one in a small package. She'll always have a use for it and also can be used as a defense tool.
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22
> 
> Cheaper then buying a Surefire and good quality for less then the big dog (Surefire) cost by like 70% less. The PD30+ is a good item but uses special batteries but 265lm will knock out your vision at night in strobe. Handy item to have. Just an idea.


Hey Aqua,

Awesome lights!! Where can you get them? Do you have one? Durable? Is fenix the same as 4 sevens??

Wil

Alex!!

I would take her out somewhere first. It doesn't sound like you know her that well and maybe just met her in passing. If you get her a gift she could find it a bit awkward.

I would see if she wants to maybe go for dinner or drinks or even just dessert somewhere. It sounds like you are interested in her, so you can go somewhere a little low key, and talk and get to know her! Sooooo if things go well, you will have more info for next years bday! LOL

If you really want to get her something, I like guppy loves idea of body shop gift card. Another thing could be a Tim's or starbucks gift card. Not too personal but a nice gesture at an early stage.

Hope this helps buddy!
Wil


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> if you've known her for longer, then yes a gift is in order. get her a necklace/jewellery. if she likes pearls, get her some earrings, or a celestial PEARL danio.


+1 Celestial Pearl Danio


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Hey Aqua,
> 
> Awesome lights!! Where can you get them? Do you have one? Durable? Is fenix the same as 4 sevens??
> 
> ...


Tbird,

IIRC as of current canadian law stipulated a S.O can't carry more then 3D cell maglite or it could be construded (sp?) as a weapon. IIRC 4stevens owns Fenix-Store. I've seen his posts around before as I was an active member in a forum that deals in high power lighting (MTB night rider here and we're lumen hounds for brightness for trail riding  ). I found out that a store in P.Mall carries them but IIRC it game with the P.Mall rent cost on top. I tried the L2D. P2D,and P3D there. The store is located along the inside perimeter of P.Mall. It is one of those 'pens, shiney things, status items' shopsas I remember it. It is by a model kit store and in front of a video game stores.

I don't own one but have read up a lot about them. I am a DIY'er with my MTB lighting and also a follower of high power LEDs so I am familar with up to the Cree Q5 bin LED that Fenix uses. IIRC I have read that anything above 200lm is considered tactical. When I had my hands on in the store mentioned above I could not have a night situation test as the place was lite up bright so you can't fully guage the full effect of the tactical strobe. It has been said to cause headaches in some. I did not feel any headache looking at it for about 30 seconds.

I do know if you plan to carry it as a EDC piece of kit it is simple to use and the mode change is simple. On the job or at field/home a twist of the light head switches from 4 mode to 2 mode. For field/home 4 mode is useful and also power saving. On the job or for defense twist to 2 mode before you leave home and when you tap the on switch on the back first mode is strobe and second is turbo brightness then off. It's hard to explain the tactical strobe. IIRC it strobes at 10 flash per sec (FPS). So think of it like blinking 10 times while looking at your watch right on the second. If you're seen the Planet Bike Superflash tail light ( www.planetbike.com ) and the Dinotte tail light ( www.dinottelighting.com -> photography ) it is a combination of the two in the strobing in cool-white tint light. It strobes then bursts bright then strobes again to disorient and stun. If we meet up I can show you both the PB superflash and Dinotte in action for an idea of the lighting. My DIY front strobe light is ~5-6FPS or to most on the street cop flasher lights. I run a 1000lm setup with the stobe at 300lm and my mainlight at 600lm.

L2D is good as I like the AA option unless you've secured a cache of C123A batteries for cheap it'll run you up quickly in costs. Between the L2D and P2 or 3D light is brightness. Fenix uses a buck-boost circuitry IIRC that will knock down higher voltage cells (ie. Energizer lithium AA out of package ~1.7-1.8v while boosting lower voltage cells to squeeze off as much power out of them before the light stops working. I've not heard of any reliablity issues with it and from all I've read are durable. S.O's and LEO's carry it as a cheaper backup light when off duty. Good enough for them on a budget good enough for me. I could be wrong but I think they also come with assault crowns as well or as an added option for some 'teeth'.  

Before you buy let me know.. I may be able to dig you up some discount (~5-10%). Current LED is Cree XPG R4 and Fenix is quick to adopt the newest LED (around every 8-12 months)and offer LED upgrades (IIRC) so you can have the newest LED. Advantages of the newer LED's say if you use it as a survival light on the lowest setting you get more light then previous models for the same power consumption. I do recall the L2D model have an purchasing option to have a 'orange peel' AKA texturized reflector for a more smoother softer beam but it depends what you want. Default is a thrower beam for long distance. That is what those lights are designed for, for long distance detection for spot lighting things and not as flood light tho there that option of a cone you can buy that will turn your light into a floodlight/traffic wand.

BTW I don't work for Fenix if you're wondering. It is one of the alternatives some night riders have used that I spoke that bought a few and strapped it onto thier bikes for easy on/off removal then train riding. Let me find the guy I recommended it to and ended up buying it for his sweet setup.

Ok found it. http://www.ruscelli.com/biking_fenix.htm

If you really want to be uber bad ass at the job and mean serious business get a maglight mod bright that can light newspaper on fire (seen it online before and it is awesome) or a 4-5 high power LED custom slugged head for your maglight (AKA light saber then) with about as much brightness as one side of the car headlight with your face 1ft away getting high beamed.  





 Next time some perp uses the 'hey buddy got a light' line on you ...   You can help out while making them think twice when you pull out the maglight and say 'yah I do' and them going 'WTF!? I'm not messing with this guy' as you ignite thier cig and say it can also set people on fire as you give them a evil grin then walk away.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol AquaNekoMobile, I swear, if you use IIRC one more time, im going to snap


----------

